# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Вниманию абонентов: установка новой версии программного обеспечения

## ByFly

*Уважаемые абоненты!*
	7 декабря 2012 года с 00.00 до 7.00 специалистами компании Белтелеком запланирована установка новой версии программного обеспечения по приему платежей за услуги byfly, ZALA, пакеты услуг Белтелеком по Республике Беларусь в режиме on-line.
	В связи с проводимыми работами будет закрыт прием оплат за услуги byfly, ZALA, пакеты услуг Белтелеком, предоставляемые физическим лицам.
*Заранее приносим извинения за возможные неудобства.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

